# Keine Unterschriften! =/



## Beta-vk (20. März 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Community,
möchte mir einen Gilde erstellen, und bekomme einfach niemanden vor die Linse, der meine Satzung unterschreibt, versuche jetzt jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen!
BITTE helft mir, damit auch ich endlich meine Gilde ins Leben rufen kann!!
Ich bin auf der Seite der Horde, auf dem Server Aszhara unterwegs!
Mein Name ist JERANDOL und ich befinde mich bei dem Startpunkt der Orcs!
Demnach köönt ihr mich direkt nach dem erstellen eines Orcs anschreiben 

Dankt euch


----------



## hax (20. März 2013)

was willst du mit einer eigenen gilde wenn du nicht genug leute kennst die unterschreiben und dann mitmachen?
wenn es nur ne spaßgilde mit lustigen namen für deine chars ist dann musst du den leuten gold anbieten damit sie mit ihren twinks unterschreiben.
oder suche mit /who nach twinks ohne gilde und schreibe sie persönlich mit einem originellen text an statt im öffentlichen chat zu spammen.


----------



## Der Papst (20. März 2013)

hax schrieb:


> was willst du mit einer eigenen gilde wenn du nicht genug leute kennst die unterschreiben und dann mitmachen?
> wenn es nur ne spaßgilde mit lustigen namen für deine chars ist dann musst du den leuten gold anbieten damit sie mit ihren twinks unterschreiben.
> oder suche mit /who nach twinks ohne gilde und schreibe sie persönlich mit einem originellen text an statt im öffentlichen chat zu spammen.



womöglich möchte er auch lediglich eine Bank- bzw Lagergilde erstellen, wie es so viele Spieler machen...

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, geh in die nächste Hauptstadt (wird wohl OG sein) und frage im Handelschannel nach, ob es ein paar Leute gibt, die dir deine Gildensatzung unterschreiben


----------

